# Ohio and New Jersey Film Schools



## Nick Fiorentino (Mar 21, 2008)

Are there any? And if so what are they?


----------



## rockinthecave (Mar 21, 2008)

there aren't really any good ones that i know of or that have been mentioned on this forum, but there's alot nearby... like temple and drexel are in philly, 5 minutes away from the NJ-PA border

theres also alot in NY that are within like 1/2 an hour of northern NJ

I forget whats near Ohio


----------



## Sketchy21 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, there aren't any really GOOD/ top film schools in New Jersey or Ohio but there are schools with Film Majors in NJ and OH. Ohio University has an Honors Film Major where you just sit down in a class of 1-10 students (I don't know much about it you can find out more), Bowling Green State University has Film (You don't get hands on until Sophomore year), Fairleigh Dickinson University: College at Florham in New Jersey has Film, and Montclair State University in New Jersey. That's all I know of.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out Cleveland State University in Ohio.

I went there and got into USC's MFA Screenwriting program straight after graduation.

My friend went there and just got into Chapman's MFA Editing program, she's waiting to hear back from AFI.

Another friend went there and attends Chapman's MFA Producing program.

My roommate went there and she works as a director here in LA.

The films my roommate and I each made there have won national awards, and a few other alumni are enjoying success in Ohio.

Point is, good people are doing good things there, big name or not.

You can start with digital classes as early as your second semester in 204, and there are plenty of digital opportunities from producing live tv shows to making DV films, authoring DVDs, etc...the digital media profs are hard core, intense working professionals, but they are ALWAYS accessible to you...for one of my video projects I filmed a comedy troupe on a Saturday night, live, in downtown Cleveland, and my professor was right there with us, working on the weekend.

Your last two years, you'll start working with film.  In 410, you'll make two small 16mm non dialogue projects and one group digital, in 411, the following semester, you'll make a larger scale group project, going through the entire production process as a class, with everyone taking a key crew position.  I directed my year's 411 and the experience was invaluable...it taught me I really wanted to direct.

Your final year is devoted to thesis, the 414 practicum.

There are about fifteen Avids, a couple flatbeds, six audio bays, plenty of cameras, audio kits and lights to go round.  They give you an allotment of film each semester, though you have to pay for more if you want it, and you do pay for the processing.  However, they have their own Telecine, thus there is no charge for digital transfer.

You own all copyrights to your films.

I studied under a screenwriting prof who got her MFA from Columbia film, and a production prof who got her MFA from Kent, and they were fabulous, devoted beyond comparison.  Though I haven't studied under him, the new dean went to AFI for his MFA and Emerson for his Ph.D.

Sorry for the long winded post, but I loved my time at CSU...hope you'll consider it!

If you visit their website, my final project for 410 is hosted in the Student Gallery.


----------



## ds (Mar 22, 2008)

WoW!  I love your final project.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks, ds!


----------



## Nick Fiorentino (Mar 23, 2008)

I visited R.I.T. a few days ago and their film program seems pretty legit. Any thoughts on it? And exactly how good are Temple and Drexel?


----------

